# Just starting out...



## Kodora (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello all --

Since I'm a brand-new beginner, I thought I'd ask some questions that might've been answered in the more seasoned threads, but I couldn't find using the "search" function.  So here goes:

1) Is it considered bad form to bring a water bottle to the dojo?  And should you drink at all during class?  (I was so thirsty after the first initial warmup that I thought I'd die!)

2) I read somewhere that when counting numbers aloud in Japan, the number four (shi) can be substituted with another word (yon) because the former means "death".  So why do some American dojos count using "shi"?  

3) What's the best way for someone with a tiny frame to strengthen/toughen their upper limbs?  Weightlifting, or...?  Even though I'm thin, I'm in terrible shape at the moment and have no umph whatsoever.  


Thanks so much! 

Kodora


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome aboard and as you can see there are many here with many different experience levels. 

1) Bring water for sure! You need to stay hydrated.

2) I don't count in japanese only count in english  . However I thought from years past 4 was chi. I could be wrong but I know nothing about japanese let alone how to count.

3) I'd probably start with small various weight dumbbells and practice side lateral raises, front raises, and rear lateral raises. This will help with the shoulders. Look in the health section for weight lifting training tips.

Happy kenpoing!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 20, 2004)

Definitelly bring the water!  In all the schools I've been in, it is prefered you leave it on the side and make sure is a water bottle not just like a open cup that could get knocked over.  Some places, like the school I am currently at, prefer the students to ask the instructor before getting a drink.  Watching the way the other students do it, or asking one of the other students would give you an idea of what the protocol is in your school.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 20, 2004)

going to my trusty japanese to english dictionary. 

four = * shi *
death = *oujou, zetsumei, takai, shouten, shikyo, sendo*


always bring water
Using the word Shi not shi does make a reference to death. This would imply using it as a Adjective or as a noun or subject of a sentence.
I would refer you to our ladies section of this forum. They are a great resource for this.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 20, 2004)

Always bring water.  No one used to in my dojang, they would drink pop afterward.  I guess I encouraged others to drink water.  But Ping, is right, usually it is left by the chairs or back off the mat.  We usually aren't allowed water until after the first 30 min. workout but occasionally I go get a drink if I have to.  It isn't wise to get dehydrated but on the other hand too much water isn't good at first either. Better to drink an hour before class and then stop until after the workout period.

As far as upper body strength, when I started I could not do more than 15 split pushups and not too well since my legs were slipping out.  Its a slow process.  Build on the pushups, split pushups -legs in straddle-then knee pushups then regular guys's...it took me four years to get to guys. But don't do them everyday - rest after harder workouts.  Also weights are good to add on the days you don't train in the dojang. The thing about pushups is it strengthens your wrists more than weights, anyway it did for me. Happy training.  TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 20, 2004)

1)  Yes, bring water.  Always have water with you.

2)  Something like that.  I think it might have to do with the kanji though, can't quite remember.  But I believe that the kanji for death may be pronounced as "shi", so it is conisdered bad luck when to use that pronounciation when refering to people.  The reason you'll usually see 4th Kyu as Yon kyu, and 4th dan as Yon Dan.

Same goes for 7 (shichi) when refering to a person it becomes "nana"

3) Excercises which use lots of muscles together +  proper diet.  Basically look into powerlifting type of excercises and a sports nutrition diet.


----------



## bignick (Oct 20, 2004)

andrew was right about the number four...i actually asked a japanese friend about this a couple weeks ago...

and always bring water or some sort of sports drink(careful there...too much sugar during a hard work out and it might come back up)...in taekwondo we ask the instructor to get a drink or usually the instructor will give us a break or two to drink...in judo and jujutsu we just run and grab a drink whenever we need to...


----------



## Kodora (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the answers, everyone! :asian: 



Looking forward to contributing,


Kodora


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2004)

Any information that I was going to post has already been done so by the others..Enjoy your training...


----------



## sifu Adams (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree with everyone about the water.  I always give a break mid class so my students can get a drink.  As for building the upper body.  I have found if you are somewhat out of shape I would tell you to do some pushups, or palities (how ever you spell it)  it will help the the stablizing of the joints and build you up to last longer in class.  with in a few weeks you could move into weights and really start building.


----------



## Kodora (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I've finished my first week of Kenpo, and it's been really great!  The only problem is, my muscles are so sore! (I think mostly from over-stretching?) Ow, ow, ow... 

What's the best way to deal with muscle strain?  Keep stretching on the days you don't work out?  Hot compresses?    


Thanks, :asian: 
Kodora


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I'm not sure.  Someone else will have to answer that.  I'm one of those guys that just grins and bears it.  Well, sometimes I find beer helps.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> What's the best way to deal with muscle strain? Keep stretching on the days you don't work out? Hot compresses?


 Hi Kodora.  Glad to hear you are enjoying your lessons.

 On muscle soreness - there could be a few things going on.  You might be straining your muscles a little bit, you could be over-stretching them which leads to tiny tears in the muscles, or you could have lactic acid buildup.

 Most likely you have lactic acid buildup.  The best things for this are:

 1.  Ensure you have a vitamin E supplement - talk to your doctor about the appropriate amount for you.  It's always good to build up your vitamin E intake rather than just start out with a high amount.  Also, Vitamin C helps catalyze the effects of E and they work together really well.

 2.  After a hard workout and/or stretching session, soak in a hot tub, jacuzzi or spend a little time in a sauna (again, ask your doctor if you have any reason for health concerns).  

 3.  Massage the sore muscles really well - like - A LOT!  

 4.  The next day, do exactly what it was that made your muscles sore in the first place.  This will work out the lactic acid and you'll be surprised at how much better you feel.

 5.  Prevention.  Warm up more and push yourself just a tiny bit less until you find the right soreness level.  If you are so sore it kills you to stand up or sit down, or to stretch or bend over, you've overdone it.  Back off just a tiny bit until you find the threshold of feeling a little fatigued and a little sore the day after.  If you have to invest in a little Tiger Balm, go ahead, and apply it to sore areas before you work out and reapply afterwards.

 Hope this helps!

 She-Sulsa


----------



## Kodora (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice -- it worked really well (at least, until the next session.  Then I hurt all over again! Heh.)

Perhaps in a few more weeks my body'll toughen up a little.  I've gone from being almost entirely sedintary to moving around a lot in a short span of time, so no wonder everything hurts!  


Bestest,

Kodora


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 3, 2004)

I am also brand new to this forum, and looking forward to contributing. I find that everyone is very helpful when it comes to answering questions. I esspecially like Flatlanders idea to the fact that beer is a good fix, lol. I was introduced to this site by a friend, and look forward to my future days on this site.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 3, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> I am also brand new to this forum, and looking forward to contributing. I find that everyone is very helpful when it comes to answering questions. I esspecially like Flatlanders idea to the fact that beer is a good fix, lol. I was introduced to this site by a friend, and look forward to my future days on this site.


Rynocerous, welcome to Martial Talk!  You will find a great bounty of information throughout the various fora, categorized for your perusing pleasure.  Enjoy your stay, and happy posting!


----------



## SammyB57 (Nov 17, 2004)

After workouts I prefer hot/cold showers since I don't have access to a hot tub or sauna. Alternate the temp. of the water between hot or cold every 30 seconds to 3 minutes (find what works for you). I also like to use ice for particularly sore muscles. Don't overstretch, always relax into stretches, and if it hurts, back off. Pain = bad. (Pain is a part of martial arts, but you aren't training just to be in pain).


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 17, 2004)

Yikes! I'd rather hurt than take a cold shower.  Cold showers are the evil.  All showers must be hot, or no showers for me.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 17, 2004)

Cold showers are good for the soul ^_^. I always finish up workouts with a hot shower and then a final 30 seconds of ice-cold water drenching. I actually find that when I do that after a hard kendo workout, my muscles aren't sore the next day. Maybe its just me, but its probably worth a shot.


----------



## *sic (Nov 18, 2004)

Kodora said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice -- it worked really well (at least, until the next session. Then I hurt all over again! Heh.)
> 
> Perhaps in a few more weeks my body'll toughen up a little. I've gone from being almost entirely sedintary to moving around a lot in a short span of time, so no wonder everything hurts!
> 
> ...


i remember when i first started training i was in high school. i would go back to school each day limping around the place, not walking properly etc. im sure people thought i was being beaten at home haha.

dont worry about the pain, that never goes away .. it just becomes your friend


----------



## The Kai (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually when I first started at the I was'nt sure if i could make it to my car!  Your body will adapt

Todd


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

here are your answers,,,

1. it is okay to bring a water bottle to calss if your dojo does not have a drinking fountain or if you desire something other than water.
2. yes shi does mean death but dojos still use it because they are a custom to using it, whichever your class uses it is best to use that one.
3the best way to get upper body strength is a lot of sit ups and lift small weights with your arms, even knuckle ups [ same as push ups only you use your knucles instead of your hands


----------

